
In GitHub: how do we block a developer's racist avatar from being displayed? - pm24601
Background:  When looking a commit chain in github, the committing developer&#x27;s avatar is displayed. This is a nice feature especially in these remote days.<p>A former employee has a blackface image as their avatar.<p>We tried contacting github and we were told how to block the developer. Clearly, an unhelpful answer.<p>Does anyone here know how to block just former employees from having their avatar displayed?
======
st3fan
Why is blocking not helpful? That sounds like exactly what you need to do.

~~~
rman666
I think if they block the developer, they won’t be able to see his/her
contributions, which they likely want to still see. They just want to block
the avatar. Just a guess on my part.

------
verdverm
Use some CSS to change it, there are browser extensions to help keep it
persistent

